
Atoms-thin flakes of phosphorus have a crucial property that graphene lacks - fitzwatermellow
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/materials/is-black-phosphorus-the-new-graphene
======
nitrogen
The crucial property in question is a tunable energy bandgap, according to the
article.

